# حياكم احلى الاسعار



## الشماليه (26 نوفمبر 2010)

تلبيس لاب توب ستريتش 



*تلبيس لاب توب ستريتش *







تشكيله واسعه من شرابات السيراميك

السعر 12 ريال فقط







هلا وغلا فيكم

اليوم اقدم لكم تشكيله متميزه

وبأسعار منافسه

ملعقة الشاي

السعر 3 ريال للحبه 

والجمله غير





حامل الشنط الشفاف 8 الاصلي

السعر 15ريال

والجمله غيرر





حامل الاكسسوارات الشفاف 

السعر 15 ريال

والجمله غيرر






سلة الفواكه الخشبيه 3 في واحد
قطاعه - وقايه من الحراره - سله حلاويات - سله فواكه

السعر 20 ريال

والجمله غير







منظم الطواقي والشالات 

السعر 10 ريال

والجمله سعر غيرر


----------

